

Pakistani lawyer petitions for death of Mark Zuckerberg - dman
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2010/06/17/zuckerberg_faces_criminal_investigation_in_pakistan/

======
bradleyland
This is flamebait. There is absolutely zero chance anything will come of this.
Mark Zuckerberg may want to avoid traveling to many Muslim countries, but with
a name like Zuckerberg, I'm not sure that would have been advisable to begin
with.

No international enforcement agency is going to take this seriously, and
specifically with regard to INTERPOL, their constitution would seem to
disallow them any involvement in this matter:

Article 3: It is strictly forbidden for the Organization to undertake any
intervention or activities of a political, military, religious or racial
character.

[http://www.interpol.int/Public/ICPO/LegalMaterials/constitut...](http://www.interpol.int/Public/ICPO/LegalMaterials/constitution/constitutionGenReg/constitution.asp#art3)

~~~
anamax
> Article 3: It is strictly forbidden for the Organization to undertake any
> intervention or activities of a political, military, religious or racial
> character.

Would Interpol get involved in a case involving defamation of a head of state?
Does that change if the head of state is also a religious figure? (Both the
Queen of England and the Roman Catholic Pope are religious figures.)

Heck - did Interpol get involved when the Pope was shot?

These questions are relevant because there's not always a bright line. Are
laws against murder religious? ("Thou Shalt not Kill" is one of the
commandments.) If not, then why is a civil law against saying the wrong thing
about the flying spaghetti monster? What about a law banning non-believers
from Mecca?

------
keltex
Interesting part of the law:

"...defiles the sacred name of the Holy Prophet Muhammad ...shall be punished
with death, or imprisonment for life, and shall also be liable for fine."

Death AND a fine.

~~~
andfarm
"Any contact with the chamber floor will result in an unsatisfactory mark on
your official testing record, followed by death."

------
RK
Reminds me of why I like secular government.

------
lylejohnson
Oh, that they had included one of those Facebook "Like" buttons at the end of
the article.

Edit: This was a weak attempt at sarcasm. Apologies to anyone who was
offended. I do not condone the idea of the Pakistani government killing Mr.
Zuckerberg because of some Facebook stunt.

~~~
iamdave
Your point?

The Register isn't affiliated with the Pakistani Police and their decision to
investigate Facebook; they just report news.

~~~
lylejohnson
Wow. Lighten up, Francis.

~~~
iamdave
You just made the list, buddy.

~~~
dhimes
Downmodders are presumably missing the references to the movie "Stripes."

~~~
iamdave
Apparently so.

------
siculars
Can't wait to hear how this plays out. This stuff happens all the time in
religiously totalitarian "governments". Where is the moral outrage and street
rallies from the moderates? Oh, I know... laying low cause they'll get shot.
There a bunch of brave Iranians though, good luck to them. Maybe a few brave
Pakistanis will stand up and demand change too.

Religious orthodoxy = idiocy

